# Sticky  Home-made a treat!



## Theo'sMom

I was really upset when the recipe of our favorite training/play treat (a roll you could cut into small pieces) was changed. The company that made the treat/food was bought by another company and they immediately changed the recipe. It looks disgusting now, the texture and smell are terrible and the dogs don't love it. It also changes color after a few days in the fridge and the develops a dust on it that looks like mold, but I have no idea what it is. Ugh!!
So I started using some hot dog cut into teeny-tiny pieces, but Theo got a mild tummy ache the next day. Enter my dental hygenist, a poodle loving woman with two standards, who tells me her entertaining poodle agility stories while I'm in the chair. Now I look forward to going to the dentist, but I digress. So I told her my sorrows about the treats and she gave me this recipe:

1 pound ground turkey, 
1 cup oats
2 eggs
I added 1/2 cup grated parm for extra flavor(saw this on line) and baked at 350 for 30 minutes.

So far the doggies love it. I'm putting some in the fridge and some in the freezer. I hope they still like it after it's been in the freezer and thawed. My poodles can be picky.
I am so happy that I can give them something that they like for training, and that I know what's in the treat and it feels good making it for them. What have you cooked for your pups?


----------



## Theo'sMom

Here's a picture!


----------



## Beaches

I make a recipe which some wonderful person posted about 6 months ago. It's 3 carrots grated, 
1/2 cup of oats, 1 Tbsp peanut butter, 1 tbsp coconut oil, 2 eggs. Bake at 330 for about 25 minuted. Make it weekly. My girl loves it. I can.t find the original post to thank whoever shared it but I thank her every day.


----------



## JudyD

I boil chicken gizzards for 20 minutes, cut them in tiny pieces with kitchen shears, and store them in the fridge. My dogs love them.


----------



## fjm

I do liver cake and liver biscotti - liquidised liver, flour or rice or other dry carbohydrate of choice, egg. Bake as a loaf, slice, dice and freeze some while soft, then cut the rest into narrow struips and bake again in a very low oven until completely dry. The soft ones are good for training treats, the dry ones sit in a jar for handing out to good dogs (and cats!). I shall try your recipe with chicken (Sophy can't eat turkey) - it sounds to be one my dogs would love!


----------



## Streetcar

The ground turkey recipe sounds like something I'd love too. Maybe with salt added LOL. Might have to try all the recipes on this page-thanks everyone. I had no idea I could boil and cut up gizzards--usually I just sort of stare at them in the store and move on... Thank you .


----------



## Theo'sMom

Thanks for your recipes! Please let me know how your dogs like the treats, if you try the turkey/chicken.
Today Chloe spit the treats out at first when i gave her some right out of the fridge. But once they came to room temp, from being in the fridge, they were both eager to eat them. Whew, I got worried for a moment, Chloe rarely spits food out, but I can see why cold turkey would turn her off.
Can't wait to try your recipes!


----------



## patk

need to make this a sticky that others can add to!


----------



## Smudge

I've recently started with 'puppy popsicles' considering it's coming into summer, and here that means all kinds of crazy heat. Pop three or four frozen blueberries into an ice cube mould, add almond milk, and freeze. The dogs love it! It's a good treat after a romp in the dog park, cools them down and keeps them busy for a few minutes.


----------



## fjm

Dog ice cream is a favourite here, so I must try your recipe Smudge (perhaps without the blueberries - mine accept fruit politely, then I find it later squished into rugs or furniture). I have done a frozen yoghurt in the past - ripe bananas and plain Greek style yoghurt whooshed together and frozen in ice cube trays. At the moment it is hard to believe it will ever be warm enough for ice cream again, though - we are still having frosts at night...


----------



## peppersb

*Biscotti for Dogs*

Biscotti for Dogs

8 cups flour (white or combination of white/whole wheat)
1-2 cups oats
1 cup corn meal
1 cup brown sugar or white sugar
salt (optional)
8 oz peanut butter (2 heaping tablespoonfuls)
1/2 cup to 1 cup of canola oil (or any vegetable oil)
1/2 cup of molasses
3 cups water, more or less

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. 

Mix the dry ingredients in a large bowl. Add peanut butter, oil and molasses and mix. Add most of the water and mix. You want to use just enough water to get all the ingredients mixed together in a stiff dough that sticks together but does not stick to your hands. If the dough is sticky when you touch it, add more flour. If you can’t get all the ingredients mixed together add more water. Mix together with a spoon and/or with your hands. 

Grease two cookie sheets with oil. Divide the dough in half and put half on each cookie sheet. Press the dough down with your hands to form a rectangle that is about the thickness of your finger.

Put cookie sheets in oven and set timer for 15 minutes. After 15 minutes, take one of the cookie sheets out of the oven. Slip a flat spatula under the biscuits to make sure it is not sticking. Use a pizza cutter or a sharp knife to cut the biscuits into strips about the width of your finger (a little wider for big dogs, a little narrower for small dogs). Separate the strips and turn them over or on their side. Put back in the oven, take the other cookie sheet out, cut into strips (as above) and return to the oven. Reduce oven to 350 and set the timer for 15 minutes. 

When the timer goes off, turn the oven off and don’t open the door. Leave the biscuits in the oven over night or until the oven is cool. They will continue to cook and get nice and crunchy. 

When the biscuits are cool, you can break the strips into smaller pieces and give them to your dog!


----------



## Theo'sMom

Smudge said:


> I've recently started with 'puppy popsicles' considering it's coming into summer, and here that means all kinds of crazy heat. Pop three or four frozen blueberries into an ice cube mould, add almond milk, and freeze. The dogs love it! It's a good treat after a romp in the dog park, cools them down and keeps them busy for a few minutes.


I will have to try this! Thanks.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I made these as B-Day gift for Molly's playpal Pepe because they are easy to make and have only have 3 ingredients............Molly doesn't like PN Butter but Pepe loved them!

3 Ingredient Peanut Butter Pumpkin Treats

1/2 cup PN Butter
1 cup Pure Pumpkin Puree (canned)
1 3/4 cup whole wheat flour (Whole Grain Rice Flour can be used )

1.Preheat oven to 350F Grease/flour cookie sheets or line with parchment paper

2. In a large bowl, stir together peanut butter and pumpkin. Stir in flour 1/4 cup at a time until dough is no longer sticky

3.Roll out dough to about 1/4" thick, cut with cookie cutter , place on greased/floured cookie sheets and bake at 350F for 8-10 minutes

4. Let cool and store in airtight container or freeze for up to 3 months


----------



## kontiki

The simplest : a blueberry, or a raspberry, or a bit messier a 1/2 inch or so of banana, or a slice of cooked yam or sweet potato. Or a bit of left over meat from dinner 

Totally healthy, no flour or other filler


----------



## princess83

1 1/4 cup grated carrots
1 1/4 cup oats
1 cup grated apple
1/2 cup natural peanut butter
2 eggs

Preheat over at 350, line dish with parchment paper, mix carrots, oats and apples in one bowl: mix PB and egg in another bowl combine with apples, carrots and oats. drop 1 1/2 tbsp on sheet, flatten to 1/2" thick and back for 15-20 minutes until bottom starts browning. Let cool completely.


----------



## kontiki

Or just a small slice or two of apple You can tell I am lazy.


----------



## fjm

Freddy likes dried apple, much to the girls' horror!


----------

